# 460 Starter



## Paul210

the starter on my 460DT is kaput. does anyone have any tips on removal before i begin?
looks like i might need to remove the steering hydraulic pump to make enough room to back the starter out.

paul


----------



## tooz

Paul,
I have the same problem and question with my 460DT - did you ever find the answer to your question? - I need help too - thanks


----------



## Paul210

yes, you do need to remove the power steering pump to get the starter out. it was a bit of a pain because it took several different lengths of metric allen wrenches to get the pump out. i wound up having to buy some because i didn't have the right sizes on hand. once i got the pump off i was able to back the starter out. i took it into a local napa and had it benched test to be sure it was bad and indeed it was. i bought a new one at a local tractor dealer #TX12433 (they seem to be fairly easy to find, i saw quite a few on ebay). it was easy to install and i couldn't believe how fast and quiet the new one was even though it was the exact same bocsh starter as the old one.
p.s. it was a blessing that i had to remove the power steering pump because it was bad, as i suspected. i bought a new one, installed it and now i have power steering again. feels like a NEW old beat up tractor.

let me know if you have any questions. trust me, i feel your pain.


----------



## Paul210

*460 starter update*

yes, i did need to remove the power steering pump. it was a pain and required several different lengths of metric allen wrenches to get the pump off. but once the pump was off, the starter backed right out. i took the starter to the local napa to have it bench tested to be sure it was bad and indeed it was.
i bought a new on at a local tractor dealer. there seemed to be plenty online. #TX12433. it was pretty easy to install and i was amazed at what a difference the new one made even though it was the exact same model bosch starter. much faster cranking speed and much quieter.

as i suspected, the power steering pump was also bad. i bought a new one and installed it at the same time. the pump was much harder to find. my tractor has hydrostatic steering system so it took pump # TX16380. so now i have power steering again 

feels like a NEW beat up old tractor.

let me know if i can help.


----------



## tooz

*Thank you*

Thank you Paul! The tractor belongs to my father who lives in the "sticks" and I'm going to go help him - since he lives way out of town it would be a big help if I knew in advance the metric size of the allen wrench - therefore, I could take several up with me - I haven't even looked at the starter yet - will I be able to get a metric wrench "socket style" into the area - and therefore with some extentions and swivels I might not need different lengths? sorry to bother you with this - if you don't have the information at hand, don't worry about it - thanks for all your help - Bob


----------



## Paul210

no problem.
i believe it was the #6 allen wrench on the power steering pump, at least it was on my tractor. i actually had a set of allen wrench sockets that i could plug into my 3/8" drive. that was a big help. the bolts weren't in too tight, it was just getting to them that was hard.
and yes i was able to use the socket set for the starter but i had to use a regular wrench to get one bolt because i have a front loader which made things even more difficult to get to. the starter has 4 bolts to remove and your done. much easier than the pump. 
the swivel is a great idea. i don't have one but i bet it would help.
i would bring every tool in your "quiver" for this job.


----------

